# Layouts



## Frantone (Sep 6, 2006)

Can anybody suggest where I might find layout diagrams of previous Rapido models please? 
While searching for a used example I keep coming across model numbers that have been superseded or modified and it is proving difficult to understand the layouts without pictures (which many vendors do not supply automatically!) 

Thanks.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Frantone said:


> Can anybody suggest where I might find layout diagrams of previous Rapido models please?
> While searching for a used example I keep coming across model numbers that have been superseded or modified and it is proving difficult to understand the layouts without pictures (which many vendors do not supply automatically!)
> 
> Thanks.


Frantone which model year are you looking for a layout, I have still got some brochures here which are waiting to pass onto Dave, and if you let me know with an email address, I will see if I can help you. email me at [email protected]

HTH

Carol


----------

